# intel(r) 82865g sound driver



## yogendrasingh09 (May 4, 2009)

Hi,
I am yogendra singh.
i want to intel(r) 82865g sound driver because when i am formate my pc afterwords it needs to sound driver for playing songs...
so i request you to solve my problem as soon as....
Thanking you.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
What is the make/model of the Computer?

What errors do you have in the Device Manager?
Post all errors please.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

